

What Jeff Wise has learned about MH370 since 2/23 - dsrguru
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/03/my-crazy-theory-about-mh370-went-viral-worldwide.html

======
AmVess
He's a cross-eyed lunatic. There's no conspiracy on the part of Russia
involving the disappearance of this aircraft.

People had a rough idea where Air France Flight 447 was when it went down, and
it still took them two years to find it. No one has even a faint idea of where
MH370 crashed, making the chances of finding it at all very, very, slim.

The ocean is a shockingly massive place which is a fact that Wise would
discount in favor of some fantastically absurd notion that Russia somehow
snuck an aircraft all the way from Malaysia to anywhere else without being
spotted is ridiculous.

Unfortunately, he's going to view all this exposure as an affirmation of his
theory instead of a confirmation that he needs to seek professional help.

~~~
shiny
They found debris from AF447 the day after it crashed. Nothing from MH370 has
been found.

~~~
ceejayoz
> They found debris from AF447 the day after it crashed.

Again, its location was known. It did not deviate from its flight path.
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:AF_447_path-
notext.sv...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:AF_447_path-notext.svg)

------
nl
Assuming this theory is wrong (and I assume it is) it is interesting to
consider why it has become so popular.

Firstly, there is no compelling counter-theory. The consensus view (the plane
turned off its flight path for an unknown reason, flew in a mostly unknown
direction for an unknown period of time and then crashed somewhere in the
Indian ocean) has so many thing that are unknown that any theory offering
certainty is attractive.

Secondly, the "Russians stole the plane because of something to do with some
Ukrainians" fits the current political narrative very well. Confirmation bias
means people are likely consider it even when they probably shouldn't.

Thirdly... maybe it true. Anyone have a better theory? (See how easy it is?)

~~~
powertower
Theory A) Putin had 3 Russian _Spetsnaz_ hijack the plane, kill all the
passengers on board, and navigated to an abandoned space launch and landing
facility, so in a year or two it could be loaded up with explosives and used
in a first-strike terrorist attack against the USA.

Theory B) Plane crashed at unexpected location in ocean that covers 3/4 of
earth surface.

I know which one the media outlets that are booking this guy are going to be
pushing come Monday. It has all the right juicy bits in it. And the other one
is kind of bland.

~~~
dingaling
Given that used 777-200s are fairly cheap and common on the leasing market,
Theory A key seems an utterly Bond Villanesque way of obtaining an airframe.

You'd have to reprogram its transponder and slap-on a coat of paint anyhow, so
why not just hire one from ILFC through a couple of proxy companies? Much
easier and less risky. Operate it on routine 'cargo' services until needed...

------
grecy
I had never read before that it was known the plane did a 180, but the
Malaysian government denied for a week (why would they deny it..) And then the
plane was on a zigzag course and traveling fast.

So we don't know what happened, but based on that alone it seems like
something fishy.

[1] [http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/02/jeff-wise-
mh370...](http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/02/jeff-wise-
mh370-theory.html)

~~~
nl
The whole investigation is a complete disaster because no one has a clue what
happened.

That means that everytime someone said what they thought happened and it
turned out to be wrong it looks like a conspiracy. People denied things
because they said something different earlier, and they didn't want to appear
wrong.

It's fairly likely that foul play on the aircraft itself was involved, but
it's pretty unlikely that there was a multiple-government coverup involving
Malaysia, China and Australia.

------
kiers77
To imply that this MH370 was pre planned using knowledge of the fact that an
Immarsat sattelite low on fuel would "wobble" and thus lead to misleading
doppler data etc. is SO far fetched as to be out of hand ridiculous.

YET, MH370 definitely is FOUL PLAY, and not an "accident" or even series of
accidents aboard.

The only thing i can think of is that the predominant global authorities of
our time (US & anglosphere) DON'T WANT this plane to be found. Leading a side
show into nothingness (or vacant areas) would be easy to do, especially if you
KNOW where the plane really is. Question is WHY?

------
grecy
Now they're saying the underwater beacon expired more than a year before it
even took off...

[http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/A/AS_MALAYSIA_MISSING_P...](http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/A/AS_MALAYSIA_MISSING_PLANE?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-03-08-03-43-07)

------
binoyxj
I wouldn't be surprised if some whistleblower reveal something appalling down
the road. We've had enough stories.

------
phkahler
I'm not sure if this guy is more obsessed with the plane or the publicity.
Either way, is anyone taking bets on how long until he loses his wife over it?

~~~
jboggan
No, that's not a very nice thing to say. Everyone can get a little obsessed
over their projects or ideas from time to time. There's no karmic penalty for
being wrong about a unsolved mystery nor should there be.

~~~
slaction
There is something wrong with it when you openly admit to profiting from the
story.

Give it a few months and I'm guessing we'll see a story about how well his
"social experiment" worked.

